# Why are bears tolerated in central GA?



## lampern (Jul 9, 2014)

Why does the DNR even allow bears to exist in the middle of GA?

Isn't there too much conflict with people?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

No more so than anywhere else in the country. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 9, 2014)

Uh, because there is no reason not to. Take your pick. They were here 1st, they are art of the environment, they are part of the balance, they are cute, they are yummy. Unless they are a direct immediate threat to people there is no reason for them not to. Heck Deer kill more people in GA than bears do. When was the last person killed by a bear in GA? It's been years, but people are killed every year in car accidents caused by deer. Why not eradicate them?


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 9, 2014)

Im scratching my head a bit bc of this thread. 

Personally, id rather have the bears than the people.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 9, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Personally, id rather have the bears than the people.


BINGO BINGO, where can I sign for this option?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 9, 2014)

Do you mean there are no mountains for them to hide?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think the DNR drove up and drop them off, they are just back. they live anywhere that they moma and the older boar will aloud. And there is food


----------



## j_seph (Jul 10, 2014)

lampern said:


> Why does the DNR even allow bears to exist in the middle of GA?
> 
> Isn't there too much conflict with people?



*BEAR/HUMAN CONFLICTS*

*There are no recorded bear attacks on  humans in Georgia, and no fatalities. There have only been two  documented fatal black bear attacks in the Southeastern United States *
*HISTORY*

  The Black Bear (Ursus americanus) symbolizes the wild qualities of  our state. Prior to the eighteenth century bears were common in  Georgia. However, habitat loss, unrestricted hunting, and overall  degradation of habitat due to human development contributed to a serious  population decline. Thanks to sound wildlife management practices,  bears have recovered to a healthy population of at least 5,100.
*RANGE*

  Black bears can typically be found in three distinct regions in  Georgia, although they will range over larger areas in search of  food. They can be found in the North Georgia mountains, along the  Ocmulgee River drainage system in the central part of the state and in  the Okefenokee Swamp in the southeast. Young male bears often will roam  large areas until they are able to establish their own territory.
*HABITAT*

  Bears typically live in swamps and forested areas, especially mature  mixed pine stands that offer a plentiful supply of natural foods and  trees and thickets that they can escape to for security. Standing,  hollow trees are common den sites for Georgia bears. However, brush  piles, rock crevices or other places that offer protection may be used.
*PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS*

  The typical life span of a bear is about 8 to 15 years. Wild bears  tend to live 23 percent longer than "garbage" bears (those that exist on  unnatural foods). Adult bears are generally up to six feet in length  and about three feet high at the shoulder. Female adult bears can weigh  up to 300 pounds and attain breeding status about 3.5-4.5 years of  age. Adult males can weigh over 500 pounds and may breed as early as 1.5  years of age. Bears have poor eyesight but an excellent sense of  smell. They are good tree climbers, can swim well and are able to run at  speeds of up to 30 miles per hour.  Female bears become sexually mature  at two to five years of age. The breeding season is in July and cubs  are born in the den in late January or February. Bear cubs weigh about  eight ounces when born, are relatively undeveloped and entirely  dependent on the mother. Cubs stay with their mother throughout the  first year, den with her during the following winter and stay with her  until she finally drives them away the following spring. Due to this  extended care for her young, females only produce a litter every two  years.
*FOOD HABITS*

  Bears are considered omnivorous meaning their diet consists of  whatever is readily available at that time of year. Diets vary according  to what part of the state the bear calls home. However, the majority of  their natural diet consists of berries, fruits, acorns, grasses and  animal matter, including insects or mammals-even deer. When houses,  camps or recreation areas are located within range, bears are naturally  attracted to the smells associated with cooking and garbage  disposal. Other non-natural attractants include pet food, birdseed,  suet, compost piles, gardens, beehives and cornfields. Bears can become  attracted to human food when their natural diet sources are  scarce. Non-natural type foods are typically easier to obtain and  associated with humans, therefore luring bears away from natural food  sources and dissolving the bears natural fear of humans. A bear  typically will remain in an area where food can be found until that food  supply is gone or until other measures are taken.
*NUISANCE*

  WRD Game Management Offices receive numerous bear nuisance calls  bears every year. Typically, the caller expects WRD to capture and  relocate the bear. This is usually not the best solution for residents  or bears as other bears may move into the "abandoned" territory or the  relocated bear, trying to find its way back, is commonly hit by a  car. In addition, relocated bears typically will enter into territory  conflicts with existing bears resulting injury or death of one or both  bears.
  For each nuisance situation, a WRD associate evaluates why the bear  is causing problems. Most problems can be resolved through simple  actions such as taking down bird feeders, taking in pet food, or storing  garbage in an area unavailable to bears like a garage. Removing or  making attractants unavailable to bears is a critical step in resolving  bear/human conflicts. It is equally important for people to be  patient. It may take several days for the bear to learn that it is no  longer going to be provided with a free meal. In most cases, the bear  will simply move on when the food source is no longer  present. Installation of an electric fence may be necessary when  beeyards and gardens are involved. When camping or hiking, store food  items in a vehicle or hoist food packs into the air away from the trunks  of trees. If left alone, young bears searching for territory will  usually find their way back to a more traditional range. Capture and  relocation is a last resort and only warranted if a bear persists in  being a nuisance and presents a safety threat to residents or major  property damage is likely.


----------



## markland (Jul 10, 2014)

We do not tolerate nor welcome them but they are here and it is what it is.  The state wants the population to grow and the landowners and property lease's want them gone.  They are nothing but a nuisance down here and destroy anything they can get a paw on.  If you put out any food, feed, nutrients, minerals, etc. or ladder stands, blinds, tripods, trail cameras, if they are curious enough or want something they will get it and destroy whatever is in the way.
A lot of the bears initially in middle GA were from trapped nuisance bears in the northern part of the state that were brought down and dumped out there, so basically they moved a problem bear to another area to create a problem for somebody else.  Once these bears continued to reproduce the cubs were taught to do the same thing and the problem has continued.
Of course the state offers a 1-day hunt just to say they do offer one, but all my bears are gone from trail cameras around the 1st part of November and usually do not show back up until before turkey season as they den and move off during the winter.
When I want to hunt or see bears I go to the mountains, I really do not want nor need any bears here in middle GA.
That's just my opinion but after losing 1000's of dollars in equipment from bear destruction, and not having a reasonable means of pursuing them, I think I have a valid opinion.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2014)

We have 10 times more people and bears up here. They tolerate the vermin up here.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 11, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> We have 10 times more people and bears up here. They tolerate the vermin up here.


Yea but ya got to take away the 23.5724% of the people that go back to Florida


----------



## lampern (Jul 11, 2014)

I was just assuming in central GA the bears would cause more problems than in the mountain wilderness areas


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 13, 2014)

The whole story of why is too long to tell but I will start. It is part biologically knowledgeable Managers that can foresee the out come but some newby employed experts that can't. Partly laws that call for Public Hearings,( attended by people who FEEL but don't know.)  Transcripts of these hearings go to people who count votes. Politicians are advised of where the votes are. Etc. So finally there is a cluster- situation. So what's new?????  Decision by Committee again.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 17, 2014)

I would personally rather see humans that think it is our job to decide which animals get to exist where and when extirpated from Central GA--or GA in general.  Every native animal to GA has more right to be here than we do...
I'm not bashing anybody, but we need to learn to live with wildlife instead of trying to shape their range.


I understand the idea that bears would cause more problems in areas where there are more people, but i think it is actually the other way around.  The more people you have in any one area, the more problems there are--cause by PEOPLE.  Just look at Atlanta and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey-There aren't any Bear's in Central Georgia-The same Wildlife Biologist that counts the Deer Herd said so-and he/she went to college in Oklahoma and studied Bear's and Deer in Wisconsin-so he/she knows !! Now Quit Askin' about such things !!!! (As Sheldon might say "Sarcasm Intended" !)


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 20, 2014)

At least in Ga you have a season to help manage the Bears. Down here in Mouse land the feel gooders have eliminated ours. So now we have Bears mauling suburban housewives.
 All caused by meddlesome PETA types. No brains, just mushy brains guided by what they saw on TV as a child.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 21, 2014)

gimmewoodsorgimmedeath said:


> I would personally rather see humans that think it is our job to decide which animals get to exist where and when extirpated from Central GA--or GA in general.  Every native animal to GA has more right to be here than we do...
> I'm not bashing anybody, but we need to learn to live with wildlife instead of trying to shape their range.
> 
> 
> I understand the idea that bears would cause more problems in areas where there are more people, but i think it is actually the other way around.  The more people you have in any one area, the more problems there are--cause by PEOPLE.  Just look at Atlanta and the surrounding areas.



I feel like my rights are more important than any animal. But that's just me. If you ever lived in bear country you would probably find that changing your life to accomadate bears is not in your best interest. I don't mind them, but when they start disrupting my everyday life, (which they have), it has to stop, I was here long before a 3 year old bear was, they need to stay out of my yard. I will do the necessary things to not invite them, but when you have your dog killed in your yard over a dog food dish you would feel the same way.


----------



## quackman (Jul 26, 2014)

A lot of the bears initially in middle GA were from trapped nuisance bears in the northern part of the state that were brought down and dumped out there, so basically they moved a problem bear to another area to create a problem for somebody else. Once these bears continued to reproduce the cubs were taught to do the same thing and the problem has continued.

This is not true, the middle Georgia Bear Population has been around for ever, they were here 100 + years ago, the problens have occured because the habitat has dwindled and people have invaded their home, bears have one thing to do every day , Eat, they are lazy so when they find a free meal they continue to come back, they can remember where they got this free meal, unfortunatly where you have people you find trash, bears are just trying to fill their stomacks on free meals, trash is a free meal, yes cubs are taught to do the same , but you were taught by your mother also!!!! A few bears have been relocated here but the state does not add bears to bears. Bears never had any problems until humans invaded their habitat, just like the Indians they may be slowly driven out , we are proud to have this poulation of bears , it is unique, Oaky Woods WMA was purchased to protect the habitat of this bear population, this allowed it not to be developed but continue on as a place to hunt!!!!!!!


----------



## whchunter (Aug 7, 2014)

*Say What You Will*

Say What You Will but bears are not only wildlife but predators. I know we all like wildlife and want to see  a live a let live attitude toward critters. Yes bears were here before we were but so were American Indians. Are you willing to give back your home and property to the Indians?  My prediction is we will live to regret the influx and protection of bears. Why IMO because they will become a greater predator of our whitetail population than yotes ever were. Also they will sooner or later attack and possibly kill more pets and even people. When we start reading about pets and children going missing or killed in their back yards we're going to ask someone why and wonder why they were protected. As to the mountains vs our areas in the south, they are more developed and do not support the habitat.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 8, 2014)

whchunter said:


> Say What You Will but bears are not only wildlife but predators. I know we all like wildlife and want to see  a live a let live attitude toward critters. Yes bears were here before we were but so were American Indians. Are you willing to give back your home and property to the Indians?  My prediction is we will live to regret the influx and protection of bears. Why IMO because they will become a greater predator of our whitetail population than yotes ever were. Also they will sooner or later attack and possibly kill more pets and even people. When we start reading about pets and children going missing or killed in their back yards we're going to ask someone why and wonder why they were protected. As to the mountains vs our areas in the south, they are more developed and do not support the habitat.



As one who lives around bears I will tell you bears are generally only problematic during summer months for 2 reasons they are breeding and hungry both of these things happen at the same time during fall they fatten up on mast crops and then lounge around in a small area through winter and spring I don't know how they will act with the milder middle ga winter climate though


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 8, 2014)

I dont think anyone has to be worried about being attacked by a black bear. I also dont think that the middle ga population will expand much beyond what it is now as there are so many hunters in that area and if they become a problem, they can easily be dealt with by opening more hunting dates.


----------

